# Northeast night pub meet CHANGE OF DATE SORRY



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

as it says any northeast members want to get together one night in a local pub just for a bit of a chat and get to gether :?:
time and date details bottom of page 5
SORRY DUE TO CHANGES AT WORK I WILL HAVE TO CHANGE THE DATE OF THIS SORRY AGAIN TO EVERY ONE I WILL POST A NEW DATE WHEN THINGS EASE OFF AT WORK


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> as it says any northeast members want to get together one night in a local pub just for a bit of a chat and get together and a pie eating competition :wink: :?:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > as it says any northeast members want to get together one night in a local pub just for a bit of a chat and get together and a pie eating competition :wink: :?:
> ...


dave what a great idear why didnt i think of that can you provide the pies you will need a lot :wink: 
bet i win :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Pies"R"Us


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


pies are me


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

count me in as long as tosspot and saint arent invited!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nah I dont like to mix with "Hairdressers" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Where and when? not that dive on the A19 though :?


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

Hartlepool marina has some lovely bars and plenty of parking space  :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

lets see whos interested and then we can see where and when


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Yeah I will be up for that. Pies or no pies. Mind you the pie shop in Sedgefield is very good so I could bring a few along for opinions


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Might be interested. Depends when and where :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Might be interested. Depends when and where :roll:


cheers dani i will post where and when when i get an idear of who is interested


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

If it should happen during the last week of September during a possible polishing trip in the NE I wouldn't mind sampling the local brew and pies :lol:

Dave


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

j600.com said:


> count me in as long as tosspot and saint arent invited!


Now that's not nice. This is an inclusive community, not an exclusive one!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

j600.com said:


> count me in as long as tosspot and saint arent invited!


wow - I bet whoever you are referring to are glad they ain't going - [smiley=clown.gif]

To the rest - have a good one - it's always good to get away from the cars now and again and socialise properly [smiley=cheers.gif]

regards

sa|nt


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi Andy,

If I have sorted my cash out and a bought one of the TTR's ive got my eye on then of course I would be up for it mate :lol: :wink:

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

dude_one said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> If I have sorted my cash out and a bought one of the TTR's ive got my eye on then of course I would be up for it mate :lol: :wink:
> 
> Dave


What's having a TT to do with quaffing ale and eating pies...seen enough TT's up close and personal to last several lifetimes :wink: 

I'll be there in my works van - dead impressive!

Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dude_one said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> If I have sorted my cash out and a bought one of the TTR's ive got my eye on then of course I would be up for it mate :lol: :wink:
> 
> Dave


dave you can come on the bus if you want


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> dude_one said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Andy,
> ...


i bet it is a very well polished works van


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

BreTT said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > count me in as long as tosspot and saint arent invited!
> ...


I just dont like them, they seem to have a problem with anything i talk about. I say black they say white kind of thing. I know this is a forum where people have theyre opinions but these guys are just plain arsey and theres no need for it.

ps. i was joking when i said count me in as long as they arent invited :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

j600.com said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > j600.com said:
> ...


They do have a point - it is definitely white. :wink:


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> dave you can come on the bus if you want


Good idea but I dont fancy getting banned of the busses :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BreTT said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


sorry it is black defo black :wink:


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

dude_one said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> If I have sorted my cash out and a bought one of the TTR's ive got my eye on then of course I would be up for it mate :lol: :wink:
> 
> Dave


If u havent got one by then i dont mind picking you up, or we could have a meet in guisborough!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

j600.com said:


> dude_one said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Andy,
> ...


any one any idears were you would like to have this then tim has said hartlepool marina any one else


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

j600.com said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > j600.com said:
> ...


If you keep typing up stuff like this what do you expect? :? C'mon and engage that old grey matter!!

PS - Brett - fancy a NE pub meet?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

saint said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


now now no fighting on my thread please :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Not if they are all this friendly down there.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> as it says any northeast members want to get together one night in a local pub just for a bit of a chat and get to gether :?:


I'm in the North East :? :lol: 

Joe

Ok Andy?


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

When this has been decided, would this be too far for me to travel, as i fancy broadening(spelling) my horizons!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTCool said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > as it says any northeast members want to get together one night in a local pub just for a bit of a chat and get to gether :?:
> ...


hi joe you coming along then i take it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

EDZ26 said:


> When this has been decided, would this be too far for me to travel, as i fancy broadening(spelling) my horizons!!


all are welcome 
no one got any idears where you would like me to hold this then :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> EDZ26 said:
> 
> 
> > When this has been decided, would this be too far for me to travel, as i fancy broadening(spelling) my horizons!!
> ...


Anywhere that sells beer...and pies :wink:

It'll do for me anyway 

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think further north would be nice for a change loads of TTs around these parts


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

i dont mind where its at, i only suggested hartlepool marina as a joke


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

j600.com said:


> i dont mind where its at, i only suggested hartlepool marina as a joke


Ive been through Hartlepool a few times and I must say what a nice place it is *NOT*..... :lol: :lol:

Sorry Andy only pulling youre leg mate :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dude_one said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > i dont mind where its at, i only suggested hartlepool marina as a joke
> ...


no problem  by the was did i forget to say no black 02 roadsters will be required :wink: how about this friday at hartlepool marina as i think dave of swissol fame will be in town or is this a bit short notice :?:


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

i cant make friday im at a wedding do  could make the sat, sun, mon etc but not the fri. obviously if fri is good for everyone else have a good time i'll see u on the next one! :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> dude_one said:
> 
> 
> > j600.com said:
> ...


Thanks for thinking of me Andy  Not sure I will be in your area on Friday at the moment.

Still be at Wallsendmag's for the 25th though, j600's car Monday.

Doing a little date juggling to fit everyone in. I'm sure I'll get to have a beer with you when I'm down regardless - please :wink:

Dave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Do you have any dates in mind, Andy?


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

So Andy when is it going to be then :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How about Sunday night when I have a nice clean and shiny car :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sunday, yes. But not Sunday night please 

Think of the poor people who'll have to drive a long way home and start work at 6am on Monday morning


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Sunday, yes. But not Sunday night please
> 
> Think of the poor people who'll have to drive a long way home and start work at 6am on Monday morning


Or, think of the person that'll have grafted all day to give that man a shiny car....and the man who's having his car "shined"


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Sunday, yes. But not Sunday night please
> ...


Quite  8) 

So where is Andy? :roll:


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Pie shopping :roll: :?:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

dude_one said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Jac-in-a-Box said:
> ...


Muuaaahhhhh :wink: :lol: :roll: :wink: :lol: :roll: :wink: :lol: :roll:


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Andy are you there mate :?: :?:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

dude_one said:


> Andy are you there mate :?: :?:


He's gone int hiding :? 
Or he's out testing all the pubs in the vicinity :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> dude_one said:
> 
> 
> > Andy are you there mate :?: :?:
> ...


Hi Dani,

I think he must have gone on a Pie bindge and now he is recovering from the dry mouth pastry effect :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

dude_one said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > dude_one said:
> ...


Sounds feasable :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> dude_one said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

We need to change the title of this thread to 'meat'


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sim said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > dude_one said:
> ...


Agreed 

Nice seeing you back in a TT, Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sorry i have been off line for a bit my son has been ill but he is on the mend now  
how about hartlepool marina for the meet or should that be meat :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> sorry i have been off line for a bit my son has been ill but he is on the mend now
> how about hartlepool marina for the meet or should that be meat :wink:


Hope the young man will be fighting fit soon again 

Hartlepool Marina Meat: yum, yum :wink:


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> sorry i have been off line for a bit my son has been ill but he is on the mend now
> how about hartlepool marina for the meet or should that be meat :wink:


Hi Andy,

Good to hear youâ€™re back and your son is on the mend, so will you be able to get us all passes into and more importantly out of Hartlepool :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dude_one said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > sorry i have been off line for a bit my son has been ill but he is on the mend now
> ...


once you are in hpool why would you ever want to leave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> dude_one said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Hear, hear :roll:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Any thoughts on when Monkey Hanger?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sim said:


> Any thoughts on when Monkey Hanger?


just waiting to see if every one is happy with hpool marina then we can set a date 
and by the way its MR Monky Hanger to you :wink:


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Yeh i'm cool with H'pool marina just lets us know dates etc...

When we meet can you bring the B&M with you  and I will bring the dosh (Â£25)


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > Any thoughts on when Monkey Hanger?
> ...


Sorry Mr Monkey Hanger :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K. with HM here


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Never been to Hartlepool, sounds good to me and kiTTcaTT, depends on the date. Hope to make it? 8)


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

So Andy whens the meet


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

So Andy have you decided on a day yet for the meet???

We are all waiting on your wise council :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

some body has a new tt and is very keen  i will have a look at my shifts tonight and post a date


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Don't forget: Sue (kiTT_caTT), Barry (ObiWan) Dani&Ron (!!!!)


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Don't forget: Sue (kiTT_caTT), Barry (ObiWan) Dani&Ron (!!!!)


& John boy, Sue Ellen, Granma, Grandad & little Bob :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

dude_one said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget: Sue (kiTT_caTT), Barry (ObiWan) Dani&Ron (!!!!)
> ...


Big group 8)


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> dude_one said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Mr Pie is very popular :wink:  :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

right what about sunday 13 nov 01:00pm hartlepool marina we can all meet in the asda car park as it is easy to find and the marina is not far away park in the little car park near to the asda petrol station 
to get to the marina just take the A689 turn off the A19 and follow it right through hartlepool to the marina the asda is just before the marina


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Sounds like a do-able plan to me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> right what about sunday 13 nov 01:00pm hartlepool marina we can all meet in the asda car park as it is easy to find and the marina is not far away park in the little car park near to the asda petrol station
> to get to the marina just take the A689 turn off the A19 and follow it right through hartlepool to the marina the asda is just before the marina


O.K. for me if I can transfer my course to weekdays now. I should know by the end of this week.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

any one else coming along  :?:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hurmphh...I'm down next weekend - too early again (gearbox permitting!)

Dave


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

family day...or would I need to get the kids watched?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm off so we'll be there maybe even with some new music :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I may bring Ron along if he behaves :wink: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

MonTheFish said:


> family day...or would I need to get the kids watched?


bring the kids if you wish [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> I may bring Ron along if he behaves :wink: :lol:


no no not ron :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I may bring Ron along if he behaves :wink: :lol:
> ...


I know, Andy!!
But what if he insist? :roll:  :wink:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Great. I will be there


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sim said:


> Great. I will be there


nice one mark any one else coming


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Had a phone call from JRA today: it'll be a weekend course for Rainer (son) and myself: 12th/13th November   

Sorry, Andy, I can't make it   

Enjoy, all of you


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Had a phone call from JRA today: it'll be a weekend course for Rainer (son) and myself: 12th/13th November
> 
> Sorry, Andy, I can't make it
> 
> Enjoy, all of you


sorry to hear this daniso ron will becoming on his own then :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Had a phone call from JRA today: it'll be a weekend course for Rainer (son) and myself: 12th/13th November
> ...


Only if he takes his A6 :roll: 
No chance I'll lend him my car again!! I heard all sorts of stories :twisted:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

they are all true....apart from the donkey one


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

MonTheFish said:


> they are all true....apart from the donkey one


i did hear that the donkey one was the true'st of all  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> > they are all true....apart from the donkey one
> ...


That's true as well? God I'm shocked  No way will I have my poor car subjected to that atrosity again :wink:  :twisted: :roll:


----------



## Trickie (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Andy,
Good to see another north east meet is on    
I will try and make it!! Meant to be going for a meal with the girlfriend but will try and get out of it some how!!! :? :? :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Trickie said:


> Hi Andy,
> Good to see another north east meet is on
> I will try and make it!! Meant to be going for a meal with the girlfriend but will try and get out of it some how!!! :? :? :?


good man bring the gf along


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

any one else up for this :?:


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

i'll come (or throw things at you lot from my balcony! )


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

j600.com said:


> i'll come (or throw things at you lot from my balcony! )


as long as its money


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

j600.com said:


> i'll come (or throw things at you lot from my balcony! )


It'll be monkey nuts :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What time are you meeting?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> right what about sunday 13 nov 01:00pm hartlepool marina we can all meet in the asda car park as it is easy to find and the marina is not far away park in the little car park near to the asda petrol station
> to get to the marina just take the A689 turn off the A19 and follow it right through hartlepool to the marina the asda is just before the marina


there you go dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > right what about sunday 13 nov 01:00pm hartlepool marina we can all meet in the asda car park as it is easy to find and the marina is not far away park in the little car park near to the asda petrol station
> ...


Thanks Andy.
No chance for me  I could have possibly done a 7pm
(why did I think it was some kind of evening do? :? )


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Well I am happy to meet later if that suits others. Would be nice to see you Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sim said:


> Well I am happy to meet later if that suits others. Would be nice to see you Dani


I musn't interfere with Andy's planing, Mark.

I just sort of had it in my head that it's an evening meet - I don't know why :? 
Perhaps wishful thinking :lol: :wink:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am happy to meet later if that suits others. Would be nice to see you Dani
> ...


Nice time then  evening do :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sim said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Sim said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

i always wanted to organise a night drive. Perhaps I should do this soon :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SORRY DUE TO CHANGES AT WORK I WILL HAVE TO CHANGE THE DATE OF THIS SORRY AGAIN I WILL POST A NEW DATE WHEN THINGS EASE OFF AT WORK SORRY AGAIN


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> SORRY DUE TO CHANGES AT WORK I WILL HAVE TO CHANGE THE DATE OF THIS SORRY AGAIN I WILL POST A NEW DATE WHEN THINGS EASE OFF AT WORK SORRY AGAIN


11th December , will be a good date ,,,,,, :wink: east meets west


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> SORRY DUE TO CHANGES AT WORK I WILL HAVE TO CHANGE THE DATE OF THIS SORRY AGAIN I WILL POST A NEW DATE WHEN THINGS EASE OFF AT WORK SORRY AGAIN


All this trouble, just because I can't make next weekend :wink: 
I love you, Andy  :-*


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > SORRY DUE TO CHANGES AT WORK I WILL HAVE TO CHANGE THE DATE OF THIS SORRY AGAIN I WILL POST A NEW DATE WHEN THINGS EASE OFF AT WORK SORRY AGAIN
> ...


It just would not be the same without you :wink: :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > SORRY DUE TO CHANGES AT WORK I WILL HAVE TO CHANGE THE DATE OF THIS SORRY AGAIN I WILL POST A NEW DATE WHEN THINGS EASE OFF AT WORK SORRY AGAIN
> ...


you have found me out dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sim said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Muuaahhhh,

thanks Mark :-* :-* :-*


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


You YELLOW lot :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*

Custard pies :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


no no no no custard pies the only pie's i do'nt like [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


You are not a REAL PIE EATER then all pies sweet and savoury must be included to qualify you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


i try to make up for it by eating as many of the other pies as i can


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Yes [smiley=dude.gif] 
Yellows must stick together


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can't make the 11th working that weekend :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

has every one seen that this has been put off untill a later date sorry


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> has every one seen that this has been put off untill a later date sorry


Don't put me off  :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> has every one seen that this has been put off untill a later date sorry


yep :? Anyone fncy meeting at an Audi dealer this weekend for the 25th Quattro thingy?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > has every one seen that this has been put off untill a later date sorry
> ...


me but i am working


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > SORRY DUE TO CHANGES AT WORK I WILL HAVE TO CHANGE THE DATE OF THIS SORRY AGAIN I WILL POST A NEW DATE WHEN THINGS EASE OFF AT WORK SORRY AGAIN
> ...


Come on Andy bring your lot to Skipton     :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


dave i will have to wait untill nearer the time to know what is happening at work


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


But it is your BIRTHDAY 8) 8) 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


go on rub it in why dont you [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Me too, but I'm at a course :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just my luck off work with the Flu now looks like I won't be going either


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

just want to make sure that every one knows that there is a change of date for this


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> just want to make sure that every one knows that there is a change of date for this


 :? :? :? :? :? :? :? Pies have come

11th Dec :lol: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: ONLY MESSING


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > just want to make sure that every one knows that there is a change of date for this
> ...


Professer Messer :wink:


----------



## JamieTT (Nov 15, 2005)

Definatly up for a North East meet. I've just bought my TT and am located in Middlesbrough so it would be nice to meet other people with TT's instead of Novas.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

JamieTT said:


> Definatly up for a North East meet. I've just bought my TT and am located in Middlesbrough so it would be nice to meet other people with TT's instead of Novas.


i will try and set some think up when things at work settle bown


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Can anyone come to these meets or is there a pieing order


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Can anyone come to these meets or is there a pieing order


I can't speak for Andy, but usually anyone is welcome at any meet


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Can anyone come to these meets or is there a pieing order


there is no pie eating order but every body must bring me a pie :wink:


----------



## mbu10 (Dec 26, 2003)

i would try and come 
depending on work of course
since just down the road in redcar


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Should this now be called the 2007 meet?

Come on Andy finger out for the TT NE owners :lol:


----------



## mabs (Jan 18, 2006)

Any more news on this subject :?: :?:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Heeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooo anyone there? :roll: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Here I am I will try and post some thing for next month just hope some of you turn up for a change :wink:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Here I am I will try and post some thing for next month just hope some of you turn up for a change :wink:


I am away next month :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sim said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Here I am I will try and post some thing for next month just hope some of you turn up for a change :wink:
> ...


I know :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Here I am I will try and post some thing for next month just hope some of you turn up for a change :wink:


We always turn up for a change :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And the date is?????


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> And the date is?????


 Tomorrow :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: where you been Dani ??


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > And the date is?????
> ...


Skiing for two weeks and loads of things to sort after I got back :-*


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Thought you had fell out with us all   :-* :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Tut-tut .... 2 weeks of fun in some of the best snow conditions and you sulk.
But I am back now. Oh, and it's nice to be missed :-* :-* :-*


----------

